# Ziggy 1998-2012



## Lucas718

I had been telling Ziggy's story in the thread in the Health & Nutrition section here: http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/152165-ziggy-5.html but a thread here seemed more appropriate.

Ziggy lost his battle with cancer on Saturday May 12th, 2012 at approximately 11:30 am. I had to make the most painful decision I've ever had to make. He was 13 1/2 and had lived almost a month longer than the vet predicted. 

RIP Zig. I miss ya, pal.


----------



## Lucas718

Tonight we went to CVS to have some pictures of Ziggy printed up. Years ago my Mom had given me a picture frame with his name on it, but for some reason I never put a picture in it until now. So glad I saved that frame now.

We also got a very nice surprise in the mail today. The vet mailed us a nice card and in it was a paw print of Ziggy. Apparently they inked one of his paws and pressed it onto the card. We thought that was really sweet. The wife and I both shed a few tears when we saw that.


----------



## marie73

One of the hardest decisions you'll ever have to make, but the right one.

He had a good, long life with you.

What a lovely, thoughtful gift your vet gave you.


----------



## robc22

Hang in there lucas.....the pain cuts deep...I know......What a great and thoughtful gift by your vets..........


----------



## katlover13

Very sorry for your loss, Lucas. Ziggy sounds like he was a truly wonderful cat.


----------



## Lucas718

Well it has been one week since we said goodbye to Ziggy. I still haven't made it an entire day without crying. It was especially hard today between 11-11:30am because I realized that one week ago at that time we were at the vet's office preparing to say goodbye. 

We took the card with his paw print on it and put it in a frame along with one of my favorite pictures of him. Now he'll forever be on my desk next to my computer screen doing what he seemed to spend so much time doing... staring at me.


----------



## Charley Sullivan

Very sorry for your loss. Tomorrow will be 5 months to the day that my Slugger crossed the bridge. Though I am moving on it is still a struggle.

Cats give so much love.


----------



## Lucas718

Charley Sullivan said:


> Very sorry for your loss. Tomorrow will be 5 months to the day that my Slugger crossed the bridge. Though I am moving on it is still a struggle.
> 
> Cats give so much love.


They sure do. I just read your tribute to Slugger and I think you & him had the same kind of relationship I had with Ziggy. We were pals. 

It has been 12 days and I have cried every day, including already today. My wife is out of town this week visiting relatives. This was planned long before we even knew about Ziggy's illness, otherwise she wouldn't have gone. When she goes on these trips I usually take a couple days off work to get things done around the house. Well, not much is getting done and I'm finding myself basically just sitting around the house missing my little buddy.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Right. That's really to be expected. These are huge, huge losses for us, and there's no reason it should be easy.

If it helps at all, I found when I lost my first cat ever 4 years ago, I was absolutely crushed. Then as the weeks and months go by, I was gradually able to think of her without crying, and at about the 1-year point I was able to think about her without being upset. It's a process, it does take time, and you'll get there. 

We humans keep taking it on the chin for having beloved pets who happen to have a shorter lifespan than we do. I think we're all to be commended for continually putting our deepest emotions on the line in order to care for a pet.


----------



## Lucas718

After 21 straight days, yesterday was the first time I made it through an entire day without any tears. I feel like I'm starting to move on with life without Ziggy, but that makes me kinda sad. I don't really want to let go. 

I had been feeling guilty about having him euthanized, but the other day I realized that even if hadn't made that decision he wouldn't be here now anyway. I've finally accepted that I spared him from the pain & suffering that was coming, but I still really miss him and wonder if I really did everything I could for him.


----------



## Nan

I'm sorry for your loss of Ziggy! Part of grief is the second-guessing your decision, but you did the compassionate thing. I wish you peace. Like October said, time will help.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat

There will come a time some time in the near future that when you think of him you will not tear-up but you will smile at fond memories. But it takes time. Meanwhile, celebrate your life with Ziggy, remember the personality traits that made him special and try and smile through the tears. He is indelibly a part of you now and you will never forget him; he is part of you. 

Please do not second guess your decision to euthanize. It is one of the most loving things we can do for them. You freed his soul from a body that no longer worked and shortened his suffering; that is the ultimate act of love.

I am so sorry for your loss. Celebrate you life with him.


----------



## dweamgoil

So sorry for your loss. Ziggy sounds like he was very special.


----------



## Arianwen

Deepest sympathy. Last October, I had to make the same decision with my gorgeous Trixie. The vet came out to the house and she was put to sleep in my arms - aged over 20. 

It is a horrible thing to do but you did the best thing for your baby - as I did for mine.


----------



## Lucas718

Today marks 1 month since we lost Ziggy. Over that month I think I have only had 3 days where I didn't cry. I still miss him and think about him every day. Getting little Gazoo has certainly helped the healing process. I don't know if I'll ever have the same kind of bond with him that I had with Ziggy but I'm willing to give him a chance. I think Zig would approve.


----------



## popace

I followed the story of dear Ziggy and my heart went out to you when he passed away. 
So glad Gazoo is helping you through the pain. Of course Ziggy can never be replaced but I wish you many happy years with young Gazoo who is just stunning.


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat

This is such a sad section, I'm shedding tears just from all these sad stories. 

RIP Ziggy. Hang in there Lucas.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I read thru your story of Ziggy. I melted when I saw that your companion was a handsome Tuxedo. What a gift to have journeyed thru to part of your life with him. He really was your heart cat! In the days ahead i hope all the good memories of him will comfort your broken heart. He is waiting to see you on the other side. Hes not gone just free from pain, happy, and watching over you.

Im sure Ziggy is happy to know Gazoo is there to help fill the empty spot in your life that is there when he had to leave. Just like human kids, we wonder if we could ever love another like we do the first one. But we do because each one is unique and loves us unconditionally.

You did everything right helping Ziggy. Then helped him transition so he wouldnt have to suffer. That is huge and a very unselfish act. Ive watched people keep animals alive for themselves and didnt want to make the diffacult decission to let them go. Its all about quality of life. You gave him a chance of a great life when you adopted a shy kitten and you were with him all the way till the end. That is the ultimate cat parent in my book.

Run free handsome Ziggy. Watch over your dad. You were a great cat!


----------



## Lucas718

Thank you all for the posts and well wishes, they really do mean a lot. As of today, it has been exactly 2 months since Ziggy left us. The tears have stopped but it still makes me really sad if I think about it. Zig was a great cat, but having a new kitten running wild in the house reminded me that even Zig, as good as he was, had his moments in his younger days where he could be a demon wildcat. There were many days early on where I would come home and find the trash can knocked over or the plants knocked out of the window and all over the kitchen floor. But he would always climb up in my lap as if to try to pretend he had no idea how those things happened. Little Gazoo is a lot like that and it makes me smile when he does something that brings back a memory of something Ziggy did when he was little. They're both good cats, despite their moments of insanity.


----------



## Lucas718

Something has really been bothering me all these weeks. I keep reading that an indoor cat should live about 16 years. I can't help thinking that he should have had another 3-4 years. Obviously, things happen, nothing is guaranteed, but it still bothers me that he didn't make it to that 16yr average. 

I keep looking for a reason and the only thing I can come up with is the food. His entire life I gave him half a can of Friskies a day, and he had all the dry food (Purina One) he wanted available at all times. I didn't know anything about the carbs or how bad dry food was or even that I was serving him some pretty low quality wet food, or that I shouldn't let him eat as much fish as he was eating. He loved the tuna and salmon flavors. He was always happy, so I thought I was doing a good thing. I just have this nagging feeling I can't shake that the food did him in. In some ways I feel like I failed him by not educating myself sooner.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy

No point in living with regrets. You know now and that will help your new furry friend live a long ahppy life!
I know what you are ing through. We took our dog to have an elected surgery to take a benine mass from her foot. The vet gave her pregnazone for the swelling afterwards but did not give instructions that we had to ween her off the drug. We ran out of pills and she died at home that night due to resptory failure from withdrawal.... We beat ourselves up for years over having that 'elective' surgery. My mom still refuses to get anothert pet. I moved out before I got Joy....
Not sure if the two situations can be compared, and i'm sorry if I offend. I just want you to know that past mistakes should not let you loose focus on the soft, furry future ahead. 

Ziggy sounded like a very special cat. I still believe that 16 years is still a very long for a cat. I can only hope to see Joy live a full life to that age.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Lucas dont second guess your love and devotion to Ziggy. Ive known cats which ate crap food, lack of consistant vet care, bad starts health wise as kittens live over 21 years.

Then my sister adopted a cat from me which started out with nothing but the best of care, food, love die at I think it was 4 yrs old. He stroked out. A totally healthy cat. Bam. Few days later he couldnt even stand from the strokes.

Genetics play a huge part in the longevity of animals and people. I would adopt to a person who would give my foster a life time of love and attention even if they could only afford friskies or purina or special kitty. That is the bottom line.

Heck, I ignorantly declawed my first cat! He is now 10 yrs old. He limps from it. Holds his paw up because it hurts. I will give him my devoted love as long as he can journey with me. He is so bonded with me. I learned what the truth is about declawing which the vet should have educated me about. 

When we know better we do better.


----------



## Lucas718

I can't believe it has been 6 months already. It sure doesn't seem like it was that long ago. He was such a great cat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucas718

Today is Ziggy's first anniversary at the Bridge. I really miss that little guy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Cyber hugs ((())). Run free sweet Ziggy.


----------

